# New Discord Server, members wanted!



## Spitfire110 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi
I've just put the finishing touches on my new server. Its not 100% complete yet because i want to shape it to peoples liking, for maximum enjoyment.

The Server is not very full right now but I assure you the fewmembers already there are quite friendly.

We are an all purpose server, so everyone is welcome. If you just want to interact with and meet other Furs, we got you. Are you and avid Role player? We have space for you. Do you want to share art or advertise your art to others? We have a space for you too.

We do have NSFW spaces for all of the above listed activities, these areas are secluded from the SFW areas and may only be accessed if you verify your age.

When you join the server you will only see the Rules, Welcome, and Applications areas.
To become a member simply say hello in the Applications area or message a staff member or myself and we can get you properly set up.

If you wish to Access the NSFW areas we will need to see proof you are 18 or older, this will be explained in further detail when you join the server.

Anyways I hope this server soundsinteresting, please stop by and give my server a try. I hope to grow it to a sizable community.
Join the Sharks Den Discord Server!

NEW

The Server is actually quite developed now and has regular active members. Come check it out and see if youd fit in!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 14, 2019)

Feel free to leave a message here if you have questions!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 16, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 17, 2019)

The last time someone went by the name of Spitfire around here, they kinda disappeared forever


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 17, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The last time someone went by the name of Spitfire around here, they kinda disappeared forever


And this is relevant why?


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 18, 2019)

Big bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 3, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 11, 2019)

Bump again!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 10, 2019)

Server is going well and has many active members, join the fun!

Bump!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 10, 2019)

Are you actually rocky road ice cream?


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 10, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Are you actually rocky road ice cream?


I have no clue what that even means


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 11, 2019)

Spitfire110 said:


> I have no clue what that even means


Look at your previous posts and then you’ll understand what I mean


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 11, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Look at your previous posts and then you’ll understand what I mean


Oh I see, bumps.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jul 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jul 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 6, 2019)

This is probably the rockiest road ice cream I’ve ever did lay my sapphire-colored eyes on


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 6, 2019)

Ill bite. need more discords


----------



## Spitfire110 (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Sep 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 16, 2019)

PineSonata said:


> While I'm at it, should we talk about the fact that even though it's an 18 + server, there are multiple underaged children in the moderation staff



Um? No I believe you have the wrong server. We have no minors as moderators and we do not have any arguments daily.
I've also never seen you in the server at all.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 16, 2019)

PineSonata said:


> Think about it, why would I post with my real account name? You'd just ban me for talking shit


If you were actually in the server youd know that the only staff is just me and one other person. Both confirmed adults.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 16, 2019)

PineSonata said:


> I was adding in the 'Welcomer role.' My mistake.


They are both Adults as well. Both of my welcomers are adults.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

Spitfire110 said:


> Um? No I believe you have the wrong server. We have no minors as moderators and we do not have any arguments daily.
> I've also never seen you in the server at all.



I'm not on said server anymore (I left because my time constraints doesn't allow me to keep track of bigger discord servers) but I can't remember any of that behaviour or underage mods. Really, it's just the Shark and one other person, afaik. I found it a very pleasant experience during my time there, and have some guys I met on that server that I still message very often.

It had seemed a nice place, and I was a bit sad to leave it.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 16, 2019)

So I don't know who or what made you so upset but I think you need to retract your false accusations.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm not on said server anymore (I left because my time constraints doesn't allow me to keep track of bigger discord servers) but I can't remember any of that behaviour or underage mods. Really, it's just the Shark and one other person, afaik. I found it a very pleasant experience during my time there, and have some guys I met on that server that I still message very often.
> 
> It had seemed a nice place, and I was a bit sad to leave it.


Thank you Connor, you know you can always come back whenever.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

Spitfire110 said:


> Thank you Connor, you know you can always come back whenever.



Whenever I shall have time again, I would of course! I have a lot of fond memories for that server.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

PineSonata said:


> That underaged bit was the other server actually, I was misremembering.



I would suggest you keep your information in order before you post accusations like that.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 16, 2019)

PineSonata said:


> I will not be retracting my statement though, at least not the entire statement


But arguments are not common and we certainly don't suck dick for staff positions. So I don't see what the rest of your statement has to stand on. Oh and quit being a coward. If you have a problem and are currently in the server. Talk to me about it like a man, or woman.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## KitsuneOreo (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello -Hello. I'm interested as your demeanor about Comment #37 renewed quite a bit of my faith in interacting with people.


----------

